# MUFE Haul (Makeup Forever)



## iaisha26 (Nov 3, 2009)

eye shadow palette
eye shadow pans (colors: 4, 311, 167, 52, 58, 160, and 92-x's 2)
2 Aqua eye pencils (colors: 0L and 21L)
eye lashes
foundation
spatula
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vze6q1wuGj.../MUGE_Haul.JPG


----------



## Sass (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Nov 5, 2009)

That's exciting - the pink & purple shadows look amazing! 

x


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 5, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

those lashes are insane! i love them!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool MUFE haul!! I've seen those lashes before and I loved the pink one with the polka dot design on it.


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 9, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

Mufe 92!!!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 10, 2009)

Great haul! Love the lashes!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 14, 2009)

I love those lashes. =3


----------

